# Canon Billboards Offer Up #RealtimeTips for The Perfect Shot



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 16, 2015)

```
Canon has launched a realtime live billboard campaign in New York City. These live billboards are placed at some of New York City’s most photographed locations and gives real time tips on how to capture the “perfect shot”.</p>
<p>Each billboard knows weather conditions, time of day, traffic and other variables so it can give up to 200 different tips for to help you capture a better photograph. Canon has staffed each billboard location with “photo experts” to help you if you need it.</p>
<p>I personally think the perfect shot can only be captured by an EOS-1D X Mark II or EOS 5D Mark IV.</p>
<p>You can <a href="http://www.adweek.com/news/technology/canons-digital-billboards-help-new-yorkers-take-perfect-instagram-picture-168610" target="_blank">read more at Adweek</a>.</p>
```


----------



## David Littleboy (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey! You left my 6DII and 6Ds off the wish list!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 16, 2015)

Does it display 

Stop taking selfies!

Every five seconds? If not, it is not helping.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 16, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Does it display
> 
> Stop taking selfies!
> 
> Every five seconds? If not, it is not helping.



;D


----------



## Jopa (Dec 16, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> I personally think the perfect shot can only be captured by an EOS-1D X Mark II or EOS 5D Mark IV.


Nah, only the 120Mpx Canon camera would do it


----------



## melbournite (Dec 17, 2015)

I wonder if they'd offer any help if I turned up with my Sony RX100? Obviously, I'd explain that it's my fourth camera of choice (all other being Canon).


----------

